# How old is this light?



## KingGlamis (Apr 18, 2008)

So I was at Goodwill today and saw a few flashlights. Of course I went to investigate. Most were super cheap plastic lights but this one caught my eye (see pics below). It appears to be stainless steel, it has the names Eveready and Energizer on it, and it looks like an old-school light. I'm not really sure if I found a super-old light or if it was just made to look like an old light. The clicky-switch makes me think it's probably not that old. It takes two D cells and puts out probably 1.7 lumens.  So what do you think? Is it old and semi-collectible or just a new version made to look old? BTW it was $2.99.

















Check out this impressive beamshot!


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 18, 2008)

There's a flashlight museum site that might help - I can't recall it right off hand. It looks to me to be maybe 20 or so years old but it's not your way older stuff Eveready made. And I'm fairly sure it's not stainless steel - most of them were just metal with chrome on them. I don't know what it might be worth but try finding that flashlight museum and they'll probably have more info for you.


----------



## savumaki (Apr 18, 2008)

I doubt it's that old; I can remember similar lights BUT never with that switch- usually a slide style in the same material as the light.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ha ! Am I good or what - I found it in about 30 seconds - here you go - out of 919 Eveready lights :
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eve...-Yellow-Button-Switch-and-Ring-Hanger-2D-1980


----------



## carbine15 (Apr 18, 2008)

I bet it has a metal reflector and glass lens and would make a great ROP (roar of the pellican) host.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought it was an 80's light and it is circa 1980 - value according to them is about $10. I'd mod it with either a nice Cree or maybe make ROP style light.


----------



## a4d (Apr 18, 2008)

My parents keep an old light like that in the basement. I told them it needs to be rop.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marduke (Apr 18, 2008)

I have that exact light with a red switch. Got it at a yard sale for 25 cents. I put two 3xAA to D series adapters and a 5-cell Mag bulb in it. Pleasantly bright now.


----------



## Niteowl (Apr 19, 2008)

I bought one of those in the late seventies. I was about 15 or 16 and remember thinking the 10yr. switch warranty was a really long time..... I still have it. Hope the switch doesn't go.


----------



## Duodec (Apr 19, 2008)

"Made in USA" 

Sigh...


----------

